# 80 Mile ride in 4 months.



## Wilf (26 Jan 2010)

Hi everybody!

I have not been on my bike for several months apart from 1 hour on my Turbo, i was thinking to enter a local sportive Squires and spires in northamptonshire on May the 2nd , choosing the 80mile option. My question is as i have not cycled more than 3 miles to work everyday on my MTB, and one hour on my road bike,on the turbo as above, would 96 days be a big ask to train for such an event? if not any training plans would be most welcome. This is my 50th year so i need to get bike fit in order to complete all the crazy ideas i have for this year.
look forward to replies.

many thanks
Wilf


----------



## BrumJim (26 Jan 2010)

80 miles in 4 months? 20 miles a month? Should be a breeze!

OK, read your post properly now.

As long as you are prepared to put in the hard work, train hard at least three times a week from today, and go out in all weathers, I don't see why not.

But there again, I've never done 80 miles on a bike, so best waiting for better advice.


----------



## MacB (26 Jan 2010)

Not even remotely, get in some miles and I'd make sure I had at least one ride of around 60 miles before the big day(not to close before though)


----------



## Dene (26 Jan 2010)

It will not be a problem, just don't over stretch yourself at the start, increase your distances gently and make sure you make it a regular thing then you will be okay. If you cycle to work you could work out a longer route if you have the time.


----------



## earth (26 Jan 2010)

Wilf said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I have not been on my bike for several months apart from 1 hour on my Turbo, i was thinking to enter a local sportive Squires and spires in northamptonshire on May the 2nd , choosing the 80mile option. My question is as i have not cycled more than 3 miles to work everyday on my MTB, and one hour on my road bike,on the turbo as above, would 96 days be a big ask to train for such an event? if not any training plans would be most welcome. This is my 50th year so i need to get bike fit in order to complete all the crazy ideas i have for this year.
> look forward to replies.
> ...





Easy

Just increasing your weekly ride by 5 miles a week for 13 weeks will take you to 65 miles.


----------



## Spinney (26 Jan 2010)

Do-able if you want to!
Build up your miles, as other folks have said. I found, once I could do about 40 miles on a ride, my main problem was getting a sore bum (although that appears to affect women more than men). Once that was more or less sorted (with saddle and riding position), getting the mileage up was not too difficult - just to remember to eat plenty, drink plenty, and take some rests.

(Probably not a good idea to try to lose weight by limiting your eating at the same time as getting your mileage up from 3 to 80!)


----------



## bigsav (26 Jan 2010)

I started cycling again in May/June last year. I started on my old MTB and eventually bought a road bike. My aim was to complete a lap round Lough Neagh at the end of August. 

I started with a few 10-13 mile runs and tried to increase from there. I wasn' terribly disciplined in my training and hadn't done anything longer than 55 miles before i took on the 87 miles route around the lough. I coped ok but did find the last 15 miles tough. I ended up doing it in 4hrs 50mins. 

There is a training programme on the Lap The Lough website that can get you ready in a ten-week time frame. If you even roughly stick to it you'll be fine. It's very doable.

Enjoy the training!!


----------



## Armegatron (26 Jan 2010)

Spinney said:


> I found, once I could do about 40 miles on a ride, my main problem was getting a sore bum (although that appears to affect women more than men).



This is a problem for me too, but Im a bloke


----------



## Paulus (26 Jan 2010)

You should have no problems whatsoever. Once you can ride 10+ miles in one go it is an easy step to go the extra distances.


----------



## GAVSTER (26 Jan 2010)

It starts with the first mile.

Try knocking off a cheeky 15 or 20 this weekend. An hour and a half at a gentle pace - you'll love it and want to get out more often.

80 miles is a decent distance - what would concern me is it is a flat-ish 80 or a hilly 80. If hilly then start getting some hills in. If not then just have fun and you'll make it !


----------



## alecstilleyedye (27 Jan 2010)

start early on the day so you won't have to worry about arriving back too late. 

on the training front, start with a little and often. try longer distances at weekends (cycling clubs are great for this) and you should be fine. i'd second the advice on getting some hill climbing in, if there are any on the sportive.


----------



## TVC (27 Jan 2010)

Hi Wilf,

I'm doing the Squires and Spires myself, and did it last year. I don't have much to add to the comments above regards training, but will note that you don't have to decide whether you're doing the 80 or 50 mile route until you sign in on the day. It is also possible to switch routes if you set off on the 80 but don't feel up to it, just let the timekeeper know when you return. You would be surprised how many people did so last year.

Regarding the route(s), the most difficult (hilly) bit is the last 15 miles from Althorp to Nazeby, so if you can train over that bit in the build up, it won't be so scary on the day.

BTW Wilf, where are you based?


----------



## ceeque (28 Jan 2010)

have never done a "proper" sportive (yet!) but last year I knocked off 70+ miles (Manchester - Blackpool and to and from the event start) and I`m 56 with quite a few health complaints! Hardly did any training, a few 10 milers coupla times a week and the odd 25 miler but nothing too serious and found the thing pretty easy and managed to even get off my bike at the end of it all on my own! 
The only thing that`ll chuck a spanner in the works is the hills! Train for little and often and build it from there, if it ain`t a race you`ll do it no problem .... just get some grub and drinks down you often enough and you`ll be fine!


----------



## Downward (11 Jun 2014)

Hi, Old Thread I know.

But I am hopefully going to do the Strava Gran Fonda, 130km next week. Don't think I am too concerned about fitness but time in the saddle. I cycle daily commuting wise 1 hour 40 mins total. The longest time in one go through is 3 hours, 40 miles but I try to do 25 - 40 miles every weekend. My total mileage this year is around 1250 miles.

Any advice ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2014)

Downward said:


> Hi, Old Thread I know.
> 
> But I am hopefully going to do the Strava Gran Fonda, 130km next week. Don't think I am too concerned about fitness but time in the saddle. I cycle daily commuting wise 1 hour 40 mins total. The longest time in one go through is 3 hours, 40 miles but I try to do 25 - 40 miles every weekend. My total mileage this year is around 1250 miles.
> 
> Any advice ?



Take your time and either take plenty of fluid or have access to it on the way around, you will drink much more on an 80 mile ride than a 40 mile ride.


----------



## Downward (11 Jun 2014)

What about breaks - Recommend taking any ? Stop half way for lunch or eat on bike ? I have plenty of supplies that's for sure and I have been doing the shorter 20-25 mile routes without food and just a bit of water.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2014)

Downward said:


> What about breaks - Recommend taking any ? Stop half way for lunch or eat on bike ? I have plenty of supplies that's for sure and I have been doing the shorter 20-25 mile routes without food and just a bit of water.



It isn't a race so take as many breaks as you want. I tend to only stop to either pee or top up fluid, I always carry to much food with me


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2014)

I'd suggest short breaks for a little time off the bike, maybe 5 mins every 20 or so miles, but not so much your legs stiffen up. On organized rides, I often wait until the end to eat lunch, as it is part of the event, and included in registration cost. I usually wait until after the ride to eat a meal, but bring a lot of snacks and drinks for the ride. Hydration and fuel is necessary on a ride of this length. It is also a good idea to bring something you are used to, so no surprises with indigestion or otherwise.


----------



## Markymark (11 Jun 2014)

Don't just get on your bike to train, get on it ti pop to the local shops, to see your friends. If your family is out for the day, go too but cycle there instead of getting in the car with them. 

As soon as you see cycling as a mode of transport as well as a ride the miles will add up and that's what you need, even short local distances.


----------



## Downward (11 Jun 2014)

Yeah I am just going ad-hoc, Got some annual leave to take, going to pick a nice day and go.


----------



## Downward (17 Jun 2014)

Back did 81.7 miles today. Yes big issue with sore bum from 50 miles ish. Would happily do 50 miles again with food. I found bananas to work good for me food wise. Drank 3 litres in the end too. 

It got windy too in the afternoon so that took it out of me. Think I prefer shorter rides to be honest though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2014)

Downward said:


> Back did 81.7 miles today. Yes big issue with sore bum from 50 miles ish. Would happily do 50 miles again with food. I found bananas to work good for me food wise. Drank 3 litres in the end too.
> 
> It got windy too in the afternoon so that took it out of me. Think I prefer shorter rides to be honest though.



Well done, the wind was just a bit bothersome today


----------



## Downward (17 Jun 2014)

Mmm nice day though. Sadly it seemed the 1st 20 miles was a bit slow. Seems all the country routes are covered in gravel. 1 was even covered in sand !


Seem ok now went to take my lad to football for an hour and a half and been up and down stairs numerous times with no real aches.

Worst pain now is my arm as when sitting down I put my arm on nettles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jun 2014)

Downward said:


> Mmm nice day though. Sadly it seemed the 1st 20 miles was a bit slow. Seems all the country routes are covered in gravel. 1 was even covered in sand !
> 
> 
> Seem ok now went to take my lad to football for an hour and a half and been up and down stairs numerous times with no real aches.
> ...


http://www.wikihow.com/Treat-a-Sting-from-a-Stinging-Nettle


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2014)

@Downward well done, longer distances do become easier, I am no great distance rider, but I am happy to do up that sort of distance in day, IF I have to, like tomorrow. i will be doing 70+ but that will be over the course of the day, probably be more tired from being up so long than the actual riding bit.


----------

